# iMac Blanc



## gpbonneau (30 Mars 2018)

On m'a donné plusieurs iMac Blanc (en panne), presque au même moment, drôle de coïncidence. Je me suis retrouvé avec des machines que je ne connaissais pas (je suis passé à l'époque du PowerMac G4 MDD directement à l'iMac Alu), mais dont j'aime beaucoup le design.

Sortie juste après le Tournesol (à mon avis une des plus belle réalisation d'Apple au niveau Design), il préfigurait les iMac Alu actuel.

Le premier c'est celui de Galax-Ajh (#652), un 20" G5/1.8Ghz, le premier de la série avec le 17" sortie en même temps en aout 2004. Panne d'alimentation donc, avec 3 condos bien gonflés, réparé par bibilit  



Le Mac fonctionne impeccable, avec quelques pièces récupérées sur d'autres machines (HD, RAM et une carte Airport).





Le deuxième, c'est un 17" G5/2GHz de la série suivante (ALS) de mai 2005. 
Merci à Michel qui m'avait déjà donné un PowerBook avec des charnières à réparer (#1).
Il a exactement la même panne, des condos gonflés dans l'alimentation. Après réparation, toujours par l'excellleeeeent bibilit  :


Le résultat est impeccable, il était déjà full RAM et options ;-)





Le troisième, c'est le dernier de la série, un 24" Core2Duo/2,33GHz de septembre 2006.
La panne, c'est plus sérieux, le Mac démarrait (la pomme, la roue...) puis plus rien, écran blanc. 
Une fois j'ai réussi à booter sur un CD d'install OSX, mais en cours d'installation, freeze de l'image  Même en démarrage sans extension (pour éviter le chargement des drivers nVidia), rien à faire. Reset de SMC, NVRAM, idem...
Ces modèles étaient réputés pour la fragilité de leur carte video....
Pour en avoir le coeur net, j'ai booter sur un CD d'installation de Windows XP. J'ai pu ainsi formater le disque sans problème, et installer XP avec les drivers VGA générique, avec quand même quelques petits soucis d'affichage :




Proc et HD fonctionne bien mais l'affichage est lent évidemment, et à partir de 1600x1200 il commence a y avoir des distorsions et à la résolution native de l'écran 1920x1200 c'est écran noir...
C'est bien la carte video, une nVidia 7300GT 128Mo. 
Mais il y a eu tellement de panne de cette carte à l'époque que c'est quasi impossible d'en trouver une neuve et c'est hors de prix en occaz (et à la durée de vie aléatoire...).

En examinant les infos systèmes, je me suis aperçu que c'était un BTO (en standard le proc est un 2.16GHz), et d'après les specs Apple, en BTO on pouvait aussi changer la carte video par une 7600GT 256Mo. 
J'en ai trouvé une neuve facilement  pour 150€ tout compris, et le vendeur en a d'autres pour ceux que ça intéresse. 
C'est un peu cher pour un Mac de 2006, mais j'avais dans l'idée d'en faire une belle télé avec un stick elgato qui me sert plus 

3 jours pour avoir la carte ! (depuis les USA tout de même), et me voilà devant la bête 

Un peu long à changer (moins facile à ouvrir que les 2 autres) mais pas très compliqué (merci iFixit) 
La nouvelle carte et l'ancienne encore en place : (pas étonnant que  ça chauffe)


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Mars 2018)

Le tout remis en place, avec un SSD de récup à la place du HD (ça fait moins de bruit et ça chauffe moins, c'est mieux pour une télé ).



Remontage de l'écran, installation de Lion (avec la clef USB Apple ), les maj, le stick ElGato et la petite télécommande Apple, tout est prêt pour en fair une belle télé, enregistreur/programation compris 



Et voilà ce que ça donne avec EyeTV :





Les trois : 24", 20" et 17" de 2004 à 2006


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2018)

Beau boulot !

Dire que la plupart ont finis en déchèterie pour quelques condensateurs !


----------



## Bambouille (1 Avril 2018)

J'adore ce genre d'histoire. Non seulement tes Mac fonctionnent mais tu as en plus la satisfaction de les avoir réparés toi même. Et d'en faire une TV est une vraie bonne idée, ça évite de laisser de Mac éteint dans un coin.
C'est chouette. Je pense que je sortirais le fer à souder pour un iMac tournesol qui, je suis d'accord avec toi, est la plus belle machine Apple.


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Avril 2018)

Ça marche vraiment très bien la télé sur le 24" avec le Core2Duo et la carte video nVidia.
Démarrage automatique sur EyeTV, aussi rapide qu'une TV HD (merci SSD ;-), et j'ai laissé une souris derrière.
La petite télécommande est vraiment très simple, très ergonomique et en plus elle est magnétique et se range sur le coté du Mac, très pratique pour ne pas la perdre ;-)

Avec les G5 par contre, ça va pas, trop saccadé, EyeTV a du mal à décoder le MPEG-4 des chaines TNT-HD actuelles.


----------



## Anthony (3 Avril 2018)

Bambouille a dit:


> Je pense que je sortirais le fer à souder pour un iMac tournesol qui, je suis d'accord avec toi, est la plus belle machine Apple.



Et qui fait, pour continuer dans la même thème, un très bon jukebox  Je viens de réinstaller le mien dans mon bureau, après avoir changé le disque (un cauchemar…), il va piocher la musique sur mon NAS et diffuse via ses haut-parleurs d'origine.


----------



## Erem (5 Avril 2018)

Beau boulot !


----------

